# shy Cane toad



## CHATAfrog (Feb 27, 2012)

So I've had my juvenile cane toad about a month. He's eating like a pig and seems very healthy but he's the jumpiest, most skittish phib I have ever seen. He only comes out at night and as soon as he sees you shoots straight back into his hide. He's about as big as a standard adult common toad. He hates being picked up (which I've tried maybe 3 times, I'm not driving him mad).

I have a colony of Tomato Frogs and a Horned Frog who are all tame and comfortable with human interaction (eg they are happy to be out and about when we're in the room). I know amphibians are look-don't-touch pets but I thought Cane Toads were the closest there was to an exception to the rule.

Any hints or tips on taming him down? He's obviously WC so I understand he's been through a lot.


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

I have found the same with males- no idea why! Females seem to be much calmer on the whole. All I can suggest is try what I am trying; make sure that opening the tank equates with food, try to arrange hides that face to the front of the viv, and be patient!


----------



## CHATAfrog (Feb 27, 2012)

that's intersting re making hide face the front of the viv, i'll try that this eve... how many do you have?


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

One at the mo- I've kept four together before- again, the females were more upfront.


----------



## CHATAfrog (Feb 27, 2012)

maybe they *liked* you :flrt:

mine's a beautiful beast but not what i expected - common toads are much friendlier!!


----------



## REDDEV1L (Nov 27, 2008)

CHATAfrog said:


> common toads are much friendlier!!


I'll agree to that. Although people don't tut and shake your head when you say you keep Canes !!

Well, this is how I usually find my pair of canes, if they're out and about when I open up their viv anyway. The male dives for cover while the female looks at him like he's stupid and carries on doing whatever it was she was doing :lol2:


----------



## CHATAfrog (Feb 27, 2012)

that female is magnificent - how big is she?

mine's mostly eating locusts at the minute - any other feeding tips?


----------



## REDDEV1L (Nov 27, 2008)

She's a beast... 5" snout to vent, 4" wide
The male is 3.5" stv & 2.5" wide.
(Rough measurements I just took as they're both underwater :lol2: )









I feed mine xl-adult locusts and adult dubia roaches.
I used to give them morios too but can't seem to get hold of any at the mo.


----------



## CHATAfrog (Feb 27, 2012)

there's a nationwide shortage of morios isn't there?

lovely animals. just turned my one's hide around and gave him some locusts, might get him a female - do you find they live together harmoniously?


----------



## REDDEV1L (Nov 27, 2008)

Yup, there's never been a problem, although I think she pigs out on the food tho !!
However, he was kept in a tiny unsuitable tank in a bad pet shop for atleast 6 months (a shop which had at least one dead animal in a tank & didn't even know about it!!) so Its possible he may be stunted.
Every now and again I hear a comotion, last time it was because she was sitting ontop of him in their water bowl :lol2:


----------



## CHATAfrog (Feb 27, 2012)

how big a tank is your pair in? a lot of people keep them in RUBs it seems


----------



## REDDEV1L (Nov 27, 2008)

4ft x 2ft x 2ft


----------



## CHATAfrog (Feb 27, 2012)

if anyone's interested I just uploaded some pics of my handsome chap Michael (Cane Toad) -

Reptile Forums - CHATAfrog's Album: Michael Cane Toad

He was actually quite cool about being handled tonight, though didn't much want to be picked up!


----------



## bobo10 (Sep 10, 2010)

Hi.

Trying to tame a cane toad is not easy! It can take upto 2 years to get them to even eat from tweezers. They hate being handled and disturbed, and get very skittish.

But iv found when they trust you with hand feeding, then they will be alot more calm around you, but it takes ages....
Its all to do with the food and how you give it to them. Once he trusts that big hand giving him his grub, then he will learn to accept you.
But id honestly keep handling to a minimum, just be glad when he is able to take feed from your fingers.


----------



## Donski (Sep 27, 2007)

I've had mine a month I guess and he has settled down a lot just from me handling him for a couple of minutes every night. I wouldn't say he enjoys it but he doesn't jump off my hand now. He spooged me when I first got him fortunately down my leg not in my face! He loves roaches, the occasional locust and mealworms but I think he is frightened of crickets.


----------



## Donski (Sep 27, 2007)

Ps I wish I had thought of that name . Mine"s called Colin .


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

Donski said:


> Ps I wish I had thought of that name . Mine"s called Colin .


Mine is 'Gostoso'- Portuguese for 'tasty'- a rather lame joke on the plonkers who keep saying 'can you lick him, heheheh!'. The answer is yep, you can, but don't blame me if you get very ill...


----------



## toadstill (Jan 14, 2013)

CHATAfrog said:


> that female is magnificent - how big is she?
> 
> mine's mostly eating locusts at the minute - any other feeding tips?


Try brown crickets an worms and calci worms an other things like roaches and also cane toads love locusts apparently there like chocolate to cane toads an they will hold out for the locusts mines doing it but my toad has become friendly with me and will take food from my fingers but my African bull frog captive bred is more afraid of me an neither like being picked up toad wees on me lol frog just goes mad hope things work out


----------

